# Husband's friendships with other women



## AL3 (Oct 4, 2012)

My husband is an army reservist and at times it has required him to travel and attend training. The first time he attended an extended training was for 2 months in San Antonio, TX. During that time he befriended several women and went out to dinners or bars in groups of people.When he returned home there was a photo of him and one of the girls together, just the two of them, leaned in and touching. The photo looked like a photo he would take with me. 

Fast forward to the next year. He goes to Guatemala for two weeks. While he's there he befriends several people. When he comes home he tells me every detail about the trip. Later I find a message to a girl he was there with thanking her for looking over him the last night there because he had never been that drunk. He told her he hoped they could keep in touch. He didn't tell me he got so drunk that he had to be carried back. That's just not like him. 

Two weeks after he returned from Guatemala he left again for Texas this time. We started fighting a lot because I don't think it's appropriate for a married man to have female friends. I have told him that since we were dating, so it's not like I just changed the script on him. He began hanging out with one girl in particular. As time went on he began to tell her things about me and complain about me and our marriage. I had to be hospitalized during an episode of mixed mania (bi-polar) and he came home to take care of me. 

While he was home he called her everyday and texted her constantly. When I confronted him about it he just had her block her number and call him instead. They talked sometimes twice a day either very early in the am or late at night when I was sleeping. The rest of the day his phone vibrated like crazy because they texted one another. Here he was supposed to be taking care of me and instead he was missing her.

He promised he wouldn't text her or talk to her ever again. He had to go back to Texas and get our truck that he drove out there. When he returns I find out that he spent every night he was there with her. I asked him when he was in Texas if he was with her and he said no. 

He insists they never slept together, kissed, or even touched. I don't believe him though. No man puts that much time and care into a woman without getting something back. 

I just can't get over it like he wants me to. I feel like he made of a fool of me. He betrayed the trust in our marriage and for what? Some 22 year old single mom?

I'm at the point that I think this is something I can't forgive. He replaced me so easily. With some girl he had known for a total of 2 weeks. We're supposed to be best friends. He says he doesn't speak to her and that he wants me to be happy. I have pressed him for details regarding the "affair" and he just gets mad. I love him so much, I mean I have devoted myself to him for 7 years and I thought it would be forever.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I vote GO! 

You're young don't waste anymore time on someone who doesn't think of you as his one and only. Respect yourself and don't let anyone treat you like that.


----------

